# Increase of lather in Melt & Pour Base



## Ishita Saxena (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi, I am experimenting with making my own melt and our clear base, and want to know what can I add to my base so that it lathers well even after remelting and adding additives.
I use coco betaine for now, it does create a decent lather but is making the soap very drying on skin...
Is lauric acid better for lathering, does it condition skin too? Saw it in Good Earth spa video
Anything else I may add to increase the lather and keep the conditioning intact?


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 17, 2019)

What base are you using? And are you adding other items besides cocob?  It could be that maybe you have too much going in that cuts the lather to begin with since we are very limited with how much additive can be added.  I personally stick to 1TBS oils and all the MP i've used lathers quite well. My mom is super picky and must have lots of bubbles to get clean lol, she loves MP.


----------



## Ishita Saxena (Jul 18, 2019)

I am trying to make a base of my own..and want to know what to add to it to increase lather


----------



## lsg (Jul 18, 2019)

I recommend the book How to Make Melt & Pour Soap Base from Scratch: A Beginner's Guide to Melt & Pour Soap Base Manufacturing by Kayla Fioravanti.  There is a recipe for high suds M&P in her book.


----------

